# One skunk or two?



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi all. Hoping to get some input from skunk owners here please. 
As some of you know I have had a bit of a worry over my skunk Sally as she is virtually blind and difficult to interact/play with because of this. Also, and yes I know this is pretty normal, when I'm in bed at night it breaks my heart to hear the pitter patter of her little feet downstairs, knowing that she's all alone
So what do you think..do skunks get lonely? Does she need a friend? Any experiences or suggestions welcome
Thanks x


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I only have one, but I'm sure that she's more than happy being that way......they are pretty solitary animals after all.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

I have two skunks- sisters, whom are now around 4 years old. They sleep together, play together, eat together, follow each other round.. I think my two girlies are really happy being together. Frizbee is definitely the boss out of the two, but with most animals, there is always a pecking order ! I think based on seeing how my girls are together, that if I had just one skunky, I would be worried about it getting lonely on its own- but thats just me, and because I see how close my girlies are with each other.. apart from at feeding time when they both bash each other out the way and steal each others food !! But at least with them being together 24/7 I know that if I dont spend a night with them, then they are not bored as they still have each other. But your circumstance is very different anyway, as your little one is almost blind. I am not so sure how your girly would take to having another skunk with her- or if another skunk would see it was a weakness and harass her... or would she be so much happier having someone to cuddle up to. I am not sure.. I am sure that people with lots of skunkies would be able to answer better.. but if/when one of my girls pass away, I would definitely try and introduce another to them. Theres nothing cuter than seeing two skunkies laying upside down in their nest cuddling each other !!!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I think I need to remember that we are different species- just because I would be lonely doesn't necessarily mean she is?? I guess I'm just worrying cos ultimately I am responsible for her happiness and I don't want to let any of my animals (or kids) down...I'm a worrier lol


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> *I think I need to remember that we are different species*- just because I would be lonely doesn't necessarily mean she is?? I guess I'm just worrying cos ultimately I am responsible for her happiness and I don't want to let any of my animals (or kids) down...I'm a worrier lol


EXACTLY!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

So many exotic owners go all gooey over matters such as this, but forget how the animal would actually exist away from human contact. Hedgehog people are _particularly_ guilty of this. Bravo to you for saying that!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol! Just out of interest, where do you keep your skunks??


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> Lol! Just out of interest, *where do you keep your skunks?*?


Mine's a free runner.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol mine too : victory: she's shut in living room when I go to bed though as its the safest room. Planning an outdoor 'run' for when nicer days at the moment.


----------



## dotti (Jul 17, 2011)

*Skunk*

Carly, it is great that you are "responsible for her happiness" it would be great if you could be "responsible and finish paying for her" like you agreed, i hope that you can pay me my £200 which i am short before you think about purchasing another one


.


5plusmany said:


> I think I need to remember that we are different species- just because I would be lonely doesn't necessarily mean she is?? I guess I'm just worrying cos ultimately I am responsible for her happiness and I don't want to let any of my animals (or kids) down...I'm a worrier lol


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

:gasp: Nearly choked then!
Really don't see why you find it necessary to put on a public forum the terms of a PRIVATE sale?! 
Would have been great if I had received a healthy skunk too, and not one who was so riddled with worms she had chronic diarrhoea and needed a costly month long worming regime...but I didn't jump on any of your threads to broadcast the sorry state of the animal you sold!!!

One of these days I may be able to come onto the forum and actually have a discussion without someone spoiling for an argument?? :bash:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> :gasp: Nearly choked then!
> Really don't see why you find it necessary to put on a public forum the terms of a PRIVATE sale?!
> Would have been great if I had received a healthy skunk too, and not one who was so riddled with worms she had chronic diarrhoea and needed a costly month long worming regime...but I didn't jump on any of your threads to broadcast the sorry state of the animal you sold!!!
> 
> One of these days I may be able to come onto the forum and actually have a discussion without someone spoiling for an argument?? :bash:


 If the above is true then I bet vet fees would of cost around £200+. Some people...


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Junior13reptilez said:


> If the above is true then I bet vet fees would of cost around £200+. Some people...


No, thankfully, not that much- My point is people in glass houses....


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

If the skunk is blind, then surely it would have been cheaper than £200 anyway??? Methinks the vendor is ripping you off!:whistling2:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

From what I can tell she can recognise shadows but that's about it. 
Original sale price was £450 (plus£20 contribution to petrol for delivery) so yeah I do feel a bit ripped off but that doesn't mean I won't pay the rest I owe as an agreement is an agreement. But I did explain that due to moving etc I'm not particularly flush so I'm a tad peeved that's been made public knowledge!
Nonetheless I love Sally to bits so no regrets


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Went a little of topic there ahy? 
Anyway, I’ve got three skunks - a male and two females. My females are living together and they love it, they'll chase each other round and snuggle into the same bed and also eat together etc etc. Although my male doesn't like being with other skunks, he would much rather snuggle up on my knee and go to sleep.
I think it all depends on your skunks, she how she interacts with other skunks before deciding on buying another, but aren't they so cute and ADDICTIVE:flrt::lol2:


----------



## dotti (Jul 17, 2011)

*Payments*

Carly, i only posted on public forum as you dont answer my pm's emails, home or mobile phone calls. You dont contact me to tell me whether weekly instalments have or have not been paid when all i asked was to be kept informed as to what was going on.

As for other details, you knew and agreed price of sally, you knew i never actually had possession of sally, i just owned her and she lived elsewhere, and you are friends with the person where she did actually live so you know all of the history and that i have told the truth all along. You never contacted me after you took her to the vet after having her for a few days (by the way the other skunk she lived with also had the same trouble and it cost just over £12 for treatment of panacur and the next day the other skunk was fine).

As for her vision, again, we spoke briefly and i told you all albinos were partially sighted, again i can say that my son is albino so i can tell you all that albinos are NOT BLIND they are visually impaired (it comes with the colour).

Further to your message, again, there is no money in the bank again and I as I have stated if you do not wish to pay the final £200 which is now outstanding as the last instalment was due today. I am happy to take her back and give you your £250 back less my petrol money. you have all of my contact details......


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

dotti said:


> Carly, i only posted on public forum as you dont answer my pm's emails, home or mobile phone calls. You dont contact me to tell me whether weekly instalments have or have not been paid when all i asked was to be kept informed as to what was going on.
> 
> As for other details, you knew and agreed price of sally, you knew i never actually had possession of sally, i just owned her and she lived elsewhere, and you are friends with the person where she did actually live so you know all of the history and that i have told the truth all along. You never contacted me after you took her to the vet after having her for a few days (by the way the other skunk she lived with also had the same trouble and it cost just over £12 for treatment of panacur and the next day the other skunk was fine).
> 
> ...


Airing this kind of dirty laundry in public really is not on. As a vendor, you should be doing this in private. And maybe you should have asked for cash on collection, eh? 

As for the price....if that skunk really is as blind as made out, then it was overpriced. So if you're overcharging for what appears to be a disabled skunk, then maybe you're getting some just desserts with the trouble you're having now:whistling2:

I'm glad the skunk is with someone that loves her now, and I hope she'll lead out a fab life with you. It has crossed my mind occasionally to get another, but I have my hands MORE than full with Rosy and Kenny coati. Besides....Rosy is my little princess, and I wouldn't want her to get jealous!  (here's a gratuitous pic)









Anyway, when are we going to get to see pics of her?


----------



## megsy (Mar 20, 2012)

Rosy is a very pretty lady :flrt:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Airing this kind of dirty laundry in public really is not on. As a vendor, you should be doing this in private. And maybe you should have asked for cash on collection, eh?
> 
> As for the price....if that skunk really is as blind as made out, then it was overpriced. So if you're overcharging for what appears to be a disabled skunk, then maybe you're getting some just desserts with the trouble you're having now:whistling2:
> 
> ...


THANK YOU for that. I'm going to close this thread now but will post pics on another very soon..and hope it doesn't get hijacked! (Oh and not much of wendys comments are actually true). 
Thanks guys! xx


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

dotti said:


> As for other details, you knew and agreed price of sally, you knew i never actually had possession of sally, i just owned her and she lived elsewhere, and you are friends with the person where she did actually live so you know all of the history and that i have told the truth all along. You never contacted me after you took her to the vet after having her for a few days (by the way the other skunk she lived with also had the same trouble and it cost just over £12 for treatment of panacur and the next day the other skunk was fine).
> 
> As for her vision, again, we spoke briefly and i told you all albinos were partially sighted, again i can say that my son is albino so i can tell you all that albinos are NOT BLIND they are visually impaired (it comes with the colour).


Actually you told me she was living in a pet shop which had been forced to close and she URGENTLY needed a home. Were it not so 'urgent' perhaps my decision to take her on would not have been so hasty. 
I'm not bothered about her vision from a 'buyer' point of view- knowing her vision problems would not have stopped me buying her HOWEVER when I asked whether she had problems withher sight you categorically said NO NOT THAT I'VE NOTICED. 
Also if you knew the skunk she lived with had worms (which you did know, as I later found out) you should have wormed her prior to sale or at least, given the supposed 'urgency' of the sale,informed me, the buyer. And her regime cost me £64 which I informed you of during our last phone conversation, yet I did not expect it refunded/offset as most people would no doubt demand.
And of course, you sold her un-neutered, which obviously had to be sorted and not by you. Something you seem to be making a habit of as I notice you have an unspayed spaniel bitch in classifieds.


----------

